

Xkcd "Now" widget for Android - phillab
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.phillab.xkcd_now

======
lutusp
Here's my primitive version of this idea from years ago:

[http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/worldclock.html](http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/worldclock.html)

Maybe I'll make this into an Android app. It should take about 15 minutes. :)

~~~
phillab
great idea of yours :-) I especially liked the visualization Randall chose for
his comic.

